# uitgestrekt



## vertaler

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas persuadé de bien comprendre le sens du mot "uitgestrekt" dans cette phrase.

" 	Turkije ligt uitgestrekt over Zuidoost-Europa en Azië."

Traduction: La Turquie se situe de façon vaste sur l'Europe du Sud-Est et en Asie"

Maar ik vind dat niet mooi...

Merci,


----------



## Peterdg

Misschien: "La Turquie est etalée sur l'Europe ..." maar ik weet niet of het nu echt goed klinkt in het Frans


----------



## hansmex

La Turquie (s')est etendu(e) sur....


----------



## Mimi2005

Oui: La Turquie (s')est etendu(e) sur....
Mais ce n'est pas une phrase correcte en Neerlandais: "ligt uitgestrekt over", pas en Hollande. Peut-etre on peut dire ca en Flandres.


----------



## Grytolle

strekt zich van... naar ...

?


----------



## hansmex

Turkije strekt zich uit van Zuidoost-Europa tot (in) Azie
of
Turkije strekt zich uit over Zuidoost_Europa en Azie


----------



## FlemishEagle

La Turquie s'étale sur l'Europe de l'Est et l'Asie...  ??


----------

